# tarpon 140 or prowler 13



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

what do you guys think? just looking for advice for the future purchase.

ill be using it for the inlets, and the chesapeake bay.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

it's basically like asking ford vs. chevy.

personally i'd choose the tarpon for several reasons including layout and the fact that i don't like the molded footwells in the ocean kayaks.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Prowler 13, Its almost as fast. It has a larger rear well that can easily fit a double milk crate. Holds alot more weight than the bogus Wilderness advertised weight limits. Much easier to handle in rough water. Splayed bow deflects alot of spray in the choppy stuff. Cockpit is layed out better.

Only thing I didnt like about the P-13 was the scalloped foot well.


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*Keep the Caper*

If you can swing it, you should keep the Caper for the inlets and get a 15 ft boat for the bigger water. As you get more and more into kayak fishing you are going to want to be able to fish CBBT 1st Island and places like FLSP and Cape Henry, and Kiptopeake. The Prowler 15 and the Tarpon 160 would be better for these areas. I currently have a 12'6" Cobra Navigator. It's been great for Lynnhaven, Rudee, and HRBT, but it's slow at 31" wide. I'm looking forward to the bigger boat, but I still am going to keep my current rig. It only weighs 45lbs and it is short and easy to manuver. Besides............you probably won't get that much money for the Caper so you may as well keep it.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

ghrousseau said:


> If you can swing it, you should keep the Caper for the inlets and get a 15 ft boat for the bigger water. As you get more and more into kayak fishing you are going to want to be able to fish CBBT 1st Island and places like FLSP and Cape Henry, and Kiptopeake. The Prowler 15 and the Tarpon 160 would be better for these areas. I currently have a 12'6" Cobra Navigator. It's been great for Lynnhaven, Rudee, and HRBT, but it's slow at 31" wide. I'm looking forward to the bigger boat, but I still am going to keep my current rig. It only weighs 45lbs and it is short and easy to manuver. Besides............you probably won't get that much money for the Caper so you may as well keep it.


too late sold the caper for $450.00 i can get a prowler 13 angler for $600.00 new ,a prowler 15 new for $575, or a new tarpon 140 for $650. what do you guys think would be best for what i want to do and my size /weight? 5'7 220lbs. i like the layout of the tarpon 140, and the ocean kayak prowler but hate those molded foot wells.


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*Where you getting those prices?*



ShoreFisher72 said:


> too late sold the caper for $450.00 i can get a prowler 13 angler for $600.00 new ,a prowler 15 new for $575, or a new tarpon 140 for $650. what do you guys think would be best for what i want to do and my size /weight? 5'7 220lbs. i like the layout of the tarpon 140, and the ocean kayak prowler but hate those molded foot wells.



$575 for the Prowler 15??? Where...........I'll buy one today! $600 for a 13 is a very good price as well.


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*Prowler*



ShoreFisher72 said:


> too late sold the caper for $450.00 i can get a prowler 13 angler for $600.00 new ,a prowler 15 new for $575, or a new tarpon 140 for $650. what do you guys think would be best for what i want to do and my size /weight? 5'7 220lbs. i like the layout of the tarpon 140, and the ocean kayak prowler but hate those molded foot wells.



Because of your height, you will not have a problem with the leg room in either prowler. I know it takes some getting used to, but I like the footwells for leverage verses the foot braces. My Cobra has foot wells. The Prowler 13 paddles very well and is set-up for fishing. The 15 is much faster however. The Tarpons are nice............I've only paddled the 160I but it is a speed demon. I hear some people complain about the Tarpons being wet in the cockpit, but you can plug the scuppers. Both are excellent boats.............the old Ford vs Chevy thing.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

ghrousseau said:


> $575 for the Prowler 15??? Where...........I'll buy one today! $600 for a 13 is a very good price as well.


cant say at the moment , leaving my options open . lol but if your looking i can let him know ,maybe we can get a discount.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> too late sold the caper for $450.00 i can get a prowler 13 angler for $600.00 new ,a prowler 15 new for $575, or a new tarpon 140 for $650. what do you guys think would be best for what i want to do and my size /weight? 5'7 220lbs. i like the layout of the tarpon 140, and the ocean kayak prowler but hate those molded foot wells.



Geeeees buddy, you might be the only guy I know that got addicted to this stuff faster than I did.  

You got a good price for the Caper, rightly so,... it was in really nice shape.

Gimme a call if your going out this weekend. Mayby we can slay some specks.

V/R JL


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> Geeeees buddy, you might be the only guy I know that got addicted to this stuff faster than I did.
> 
> You got a good price for the Caper, rightly so,... it was in really nice shape.
> 
> ...


ok will do , well i got pics of the 2 boats i was offered. im leaning more towards the prowler 13 angler over the prowler 15. will i be ok in the bay with the 13?

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x97/rpowers_01/prowler001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

You need to paddle both boats if you can...

I looked seriously at the P-13, but hated the molded footwells, and also the big puddle of water that was constantly up front. It was too much, in my opinion, and I'm only 170#. 

I ended up with a Tarpon 160i...

I'm also gonna buy a T-120 in the near future, for freshwater use in the small river near my home, and in the Okefenokee Swamp. 

My Hobie Revo now pretty much belongs to the wife and step-son...Unless I'm headed out to fish a strong current spot...


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*Prowler 13 will handle big water*

The Prowler 13 will handle the big water...........it's a great boat and I really liked it when I paddled it. It's just slightly slower than the P15 or T160, but you can take the same paddle conditions.

:fishing:


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the input guys , now i just need to find a cheapo paddle for the time being. if you have one fs lmk .


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> thanks for the input guys , now i just need to find a cheapo paddle for the time being. if you have one fs lmk .


Carlile Day Tripper $39.95 at Bass Pro
Aluminum Shaft


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I have been in water with the Prowler 13 , that I would not even consider with some other boats that I have paddled. I got caught in a storm a couple years ago.... ( around Christmas time)... off of the golf balls (Dam Neck), and had to paddle back to the Rudee boat ramp. I was getting beat to hell, but the boat handled it easily. I think I got airborne a couple times entering Rudee at the Jetty's.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> I have been in water with the Prowler 13 , that I would not even consider with some other boats that I have paddled. I got caught in a storm a couple years ago.... ( around Christmas time)... off of the golf balls (Dam Neck), and had to paddle back to the Rudee boat ramp. I was getting beat to hell, but the boat handled it easily. I think I got airborne a couple times entering Rudee at the Jetty's.


wow thats crazy.


----------

